# Jeffboyarrdee's UCLA 45cm ADA



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok so i started a tank last quarter, and for a while i didnt have plants and fish, so the tank looked horrible because algae took over my plants and killed almost everything. I waited until thanksgiving to bring plants back from SF, and i finally got the tank to a point where it was low maintenance which is what a college student needs! so far its been an easy tank to take care of.

I am running i think a 32watt pc light, this tom rapids canister filter, no heater, an ADA co2 advanced sytstem.

for fish i have these raspora maculatas, yellow shrimp, amano shrimp, and ottos. The shrimp and ottos really cleaned up the tank within a few days it was amazing.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Cute tank, Jeff! It is nice that you are able to work on your talents while you are at school, too! Do I spy Utricularia in there?  Good luck getting that all out of the tank!


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

yea during winter break, the lights actually were turned off by my roommate for like a week, he didnt know how to operate the tank, i left him charge of taking care of my fish, and so the algae all died away, and hopefully my plants will still be ok. these pictures were actually taken 3 weeks ago.


----------



## JoeQuality (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, excellent looking tank. Go Bruins!!! Let's take home the bball championship this year!


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Beautiful tank. I wish I could find fome nice wood like that for my mini-m.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

if you guys ever take a trip to SF or check out aquaforestaquarium.com the brothers there have some nice wood, not necessarily ada black wood either, they have other types. but yea when i went to school back in norcal i happened to come along these two nice pieces of driftwood and i thought it would fit perfectly in the mini L so i had to bring a tank to LA with me.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Where did you find the wood at, specifically? A dried up river bed of something?


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

no thats ADA blackwood from aquaforestaquarium in sf


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

hey everyone...its been a while...but ive been trying to breed cherries and just keeping shrimp in my tanks but for some reason the adults always end up dying within 3 weeks? Even my amanos end up dying as well. I have kept shrimp for years in norcal up in SF, but down here at UCLA im having trouble. 
Does anyone else know of the problem? or have any suggestions on how to keep inverts alive and healthy down here in LA because the only thing different about Socal is the water. I still dose the same regime: brighty K, excel, green gain, phyton git, eca, and green bacter.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

jeffboyarrdee said:


> hey everyone...its been a while...but ive been trying to breed cherries and just keeping shrimp in my tanks but for some reason the adults always end up dying within 3 weeks? Even my amanos end up dying as well. I have kept shrimp for years in norcal up in SF, but down here at UCLA im having trouble.
> Does anyone else know of the problem? or have any suggestions on how to keep inverts alive and healthy down here in LA because the only thing different about Socal is the water. I still dose the same regime: brighty K, excel, green gain, phyton git, eca, and green bacter.


I have managed to knockoff some Amanos when I first setup my tank with a deadly combination of Equilibrium (1/2 the recommended amount) + Brighty K resulting in K overdose


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Jeff, what dechlor are you using?

Oh yeah, have you checked out Nature Aquarium on Santa Monica? Pretty cool place


----------



## Mugatu (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice looking tank.

I agree with Erjinal.

From distant memory at living on and off- campus, the water in Westwood was pretty well chlorinated. That might be playing a roll in your shrimp's health. 

Go Bruins!!


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

hey guys!

yea the water here in LA sucks...its way easier to keep an algae-free and fauna-healthy tank in Norcal. But yea i dont use amquel because i know its bad for inverts. and i started only using brighty K to dechlor....i may be potassium poisoning my fish because of this, so i stopped and now i either use a britta filter to dechlor, or just by natural process of letting the water sit. So far our shrimp tank in the apartment is very healthy! the cherries are alive, but for some reason its been a month already and no eggs...maybe somethings wrong. im just gonna have to wait it out. 
Once thanks giving comes im gonna redo the tank! maybe a rock layout with some stems and HC. 

Hey erijanal!....james hahaha you should check out my store in SF whenever you are up there. Its called aquaforest aquarium. i used to work there and they are the ones that supply the ADA equipment for nature aquarium down here. So the guy at nature aquarium knows me now. hes cool but i cant believe he takes care of that store all by himself...thats too much work haha.


----------



## singyeah (Mar 24, 2007)

I was wondering what kind of light fixture are you using on your tank? I recently purchase a ADA 45cm but I find it difficult to get a light that will fit. The tank size is about 18" and the lights I find are either 20" or 12". The light in your first post looks to be around 16" which suits the tank very well. Can you tell me what's the brand/model or where did you pick it up at?


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

i purchased the fixture from aquaforest aquarium in SF, you cant find it on their site i dont think, you can call them up and order through the phone if you really are desperate for a fixture and cant find one online. Its "archaea" and fits a 36 watt ADA bulb.


----------



## spikeit (Oct 25, 2008)

Any updates?


----------

